

IOS 7 app redesigns - dennybritz
http://ios7redesigns.tumblr.com/

======
mcantrell
These are interesting to look at, but I really think we will see more
variation than people are expecting. Maybe it will take some time, just like
with the original iPhone OS, but devs and designers are going to find a way to
make unique UIs while still conforming to the overall design cues.

